# One step closer.....



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Nice man! I will relish the day I can afford a splitboard setup.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

She looks purty zag. 

I think Spark has skins now. You may contact them. They'll have the tail kit, which is so key. Stupid Voile skins do not have a tail kit. It's pretty easy to do an after market one, but why not get a set that already have the tail kit?

Climbing skins direct is another way to go. I'm using a pair for my SL Split. Fairly inexpensive and they have a great plush on them. Climb about as well as ascension skins and glide better. 

The only other one you might try is Gecko skins. They are kind of pricey. The nice thing is though, if you drop them in the snow, no worries. Shake 'em off and stick to to your skis. No effort to pull them apart. The tip and tail attachments may need some after market mods though as I am not sold on their design. I think I am going to try to get a pair of Geckos to use next season.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Backcountry has both the G3 skins and Voile skins on sale right now, which are pretty close to the same price as the split specific skins from CSD. I'm tempted to go with the Voile skins and pick up the Spark tail clips too. I've heard the G3 skins glide well, but sacrifice a bit of grip. There seem to be a few people having issues with the plastic tip clips breaking. Sounds like a terrible problem in the backcountry.

I've heard that Spark sells seconds from their factory at discounted prices. Any truth to that? I really want some Spark Burners.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They often will. But I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think all the Burners are sold out. They may have some mediums. They also may have the conversion kits for the Blaze, which is what I am rocking. The Burner straps are super plush. 

As far as regarding the G3 skins. They are way easier to handle. I got several buddies using them this season. Plastic anything can break if the temps get cold enough. Being that you are in the PNW, I doubt that will happen. But in Canada, all bets are off. The Spark tail kit, which I am also using, is aluminum, so it won't break. The tail strap is plastic though and it can. 

Overall, I'd just go with the G3 skins, They are fine and way easier to deal with.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Checked back on those G3 skins on Backcountry and they're sold out of the mediums. Bummer.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Thanks Wolf! It does look great. I had Nick at Snocon here in Seattle do the work (he runs a DIY split shop out of Snocon) so I wouldn't accidentally screw up a perfectly functional board. Didn't splurge for the inside metal edges though.

I'd love to get out there with ya sometime for sure! As soon as I get my skins and bindings taken care of I'll hit ya up!


----------

